# الترانيم الشهيرة بتاعت دير العذراء بجبل أسيوط



## mena sam (24 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين لكل اعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة بمناسبة اقتراب صوم العذراء

وبالمناسبة دى ولاول مرة ع المنتديات المسيحية انا جايبلكو النهارده اجمل ترانيم سوسنه الى بتسمعوها فى دير العذراء بجبل اسيوط اثناء الموسم السنوى



1-العدرا معانا





2-العليقة





3-انت الشفيع الاكرم





4-من كل الامم





5-هات مزمارك يا داود






  رابط ميديافاير لكل الترانيم وياريت تصلو لى كتير علشان الامتحانات بتاعتى قربت ,,,,,,,,,, وشكرا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jqdkntgtyjy


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2009)

*حاول تشوف لينكاتك مرة تانيه 
اللينكات دى مش سليمة ماعدا اللينك بتاع الترانيم المجمعة 
*​


----------



## mena sam (25 يوليو 2009)

1-العدرا معانا

http://rapidshare.com/files/2584778...575____1605___1593___1575___1606___1575__.MP3



2-العليقة

http://rapidshare.com/files/258480696/__1575___1604___1593___1604___1610___1602___1577_.MP3



3-انت الشفيع الاكرم

http://rapidshare.com/files/2584825...0___1593____1575___1604___1571___1603___1585_



4-من كل الامم

http://rapidshare.com/files/2584876...1604____1575___1604___1571___1605___1605_.MP3



5-هات مزمارك يا داود

http://rapidshare.com/files/2584907...5___1603____1610___1575____1583___1575___1608


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رااااااااائع 

ميررررررسى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena sam (29 يوليو 2009)

على فكرة انا عندى كل ترانيم تاسونى سوسنة كاملة بس مساحتهم كبيرة213mb

فتحبوا ارفعم كل ترنيمة لوحدها ولا ارفعهم فى ثلاثة اجزاء مضغوطين وفى كل الاحوال سيكون الرفع على الميديا فاير

ولا مش ضرورى ارفعهم خالص ..........ياريت ياجماعة تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت


و شكرا,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mena sam (29 يوليو 2009)

على فكرة انا عندى كل ترانيم تاسونى سوسنة كاملة بس مساحتهم كبيرة213mb

فتحبوا ارفعم كل ترنيمة لوحدها ولا ارفعهم فى ثلاثة اجزاء مضغوطين وفى كل الاحوال سيكون الرفع على الميديا فاير

ولا مش ضرورى ارفعهم خالص ..........ياريت ياجماعة تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت


و شكرا,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mena sam (4 أغسطس 2009)

ياااااااااااه .......... بعد اسبوع ولا رد لحد دلوقت علي العموم شكرا علي التقدير وانا قمت برفع الترانيم علي منتدي اخر لاني لم اجد التقدير من قبل هذا المنتدي......وشكرا


----------



## ماريتا (6 أغسطس 2009)

_ميرسى اوى اوى يا مينا لمجهودك الرائع_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## mena sam (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا يا ماريتا على الرد الجميل*


----------

